# Spotted! Angebote, Restposten, Gebrauchtes, Fundstücke, Schätze



## na!To (14. April 2017)

Moin,
ich bewege mich zwar seit einiger Zeit in einer anderen Raddisziplin, und bin auch mit einer anderen Marke unterwegs, aber so richtig lässt einen die Ahorn Marke ja nie los. Und sich ab und an mal auf der Memorial-Lane abkämpfen ist doch zu verlockend.

Seit geraumer Zeit suche ich immer mal wieder nach einigen Rockies, welche ich früher*™ *mal liebend gerne (in Rennen) gefahren bin, aber leider nicht mehr besitze bzw. mir nur zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.
Auf Ebay, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, Bikemarkt, Quoka, etc.pp. ist zwar öfter mal was Interessantes, aber die richtigen "Perlen" (für mich) sind dort selten zu finden.
Die meisten Restbestände bei Radhändlern schaffen es vermutlich nie ins Netz, und selbst wenn, dann nur bei google auf Seite 3467. Kettenemails an Händler will ich nicht schicken, die haben zurecht besseres zu tun. Nur leider wird es dann, abseits des Internet, schon schwerer etwas zu finden.

Falls der jemand hier Anwesenden mal über Angebote, Restposten, Gebrauchtes und Schätze stolpert, wäre es toll, vielleicht diesen Thread als Sammelbecken zu nutzen? Kann mir vorstellen das ich nicht der Einzige bin der auf der Suche ist.

Da ich noch vergleichsweise Jung bin, sind für mich folgende Bikes, bzw. Rahmen besonders interessant:
- 2006 Vertex Team Scandium, 18" (damit hab ich angefangen Rennen zu fahren)
- 2011 Vertex Team RSL, Large
- 2011 Element Team RSL, Large
- 2012 Vertex 990 RSL, Large


----------

